# Don't know what to do!!!



## KleboldKlan (Feb 26, 2018)

I was 8 stone 3 at the hospital on the 15th February, and now I am 7 stone 5. I am being tested for Addison's Disease, but I haven't had a letter for the blood test yet, I don't know what to do!! Surely it is not normal to go from a healthy weight to underweight in less than 2 weeks?? I should be between 7 stone 6 - 10 stone. I am 5 foot 3. I am scared, and so is my mum, but getting into the doctors is like hell, no appointments, all booked up. Any ideas? I can not gain weight, I have spoken to a dietitian. I have tried everything!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 26, 2018)

It only needs a phone call to the docs to ask when you'll hear, the GP only has to print out a blood test form and send it to you, it isn't complicated!

However is there more to testing for Addisons than a simple blood test?  Does anyone know, cos I don't.


----------



## KleboldKlan (Feb 26, 2018)

@trophywench I know they will test my blood, then inject me with something (I don't know what, but will ask before they do), then test my blood again 30-60 minutes later. Bit anxious as I hate blood tests, like any normal person.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh right - so you're actually waiting for an appointment with the hospital to get the test done then?

So - it's the same reply - ring your GP surgery and tell them Dr Bloggs said he'd refer you to the hospital for a test, so first question is has he sent the referral off for you  (if not, why not) and if so - do they have any idea when you might hear from the hospital?  It does take up to 21 days to hear around here unless it's urgent (eg suspected cancer) when it's quicker.

You may not want to wait that long - but at least once you know it's on the way - it may make it easier to wait.


----------



## KleboldKlan (Feb 26, 2018)

@trophywench I am going to talk to them Thursday if I do not get a letter tomorrow. I know that losing that much weight in the space of less than 2 weeks is not normal. I am now classed as underweight and do not want people assuming that I am not eating, when I eat so much in a day (4-5 meals a day, because I am so hungry) I should at least of gained a stone or even a pound. Luckily I do not look underweight so I can get away with it atm.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 27, 2018)

You are correct, there's clearly something wrong but we can't diagnose or treat you - so you must get tested for whatever it might be, and I don't blame you being impatient - just chase it up and make sure things are moving.


----------

